# A couple questions..... one about aim, another about coach in area



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Good morning folks - 

Just a little background. Until this spring I hadnt shot 3D in 11-12 years. Didnt even shoot much for league, just hunted etc.

Well during my off time I was drag racing across the country so just was only so much time and money for a few hobbies.

Anyways Im really struggling with working on focusing on the target not my pin. I shoot a hinge release and seem to constantly go back and forth from one to another.

A thought i had was this winter to go to a "circle" sticker on the lense to work on focusing through the scope to the target. I love the thought of this but afraid it wont show up well in the 3D course.

Second question - I am willing this winter to work with someone, I need to work on the mental game. Everything I have done in the past was about controlling situations (even my job) but in Archery discipline its about letting this happening and focusing. I feel almost like I should be more casual and non chalant about the shot, with proper discipline.

Im sure there are a few tweaks to my routine thats needed as well......so any coaches/clinics avaiable in the area..... Wisconsin?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

A couple of quotes from Yoda seem applicable here:

Focus on the target:

"No! Try not. Do, or do not. There is no try."
―Yoda to Luke 

Over controlling the shot: 

"Train yourself to let go of everything you fear to lose."
―Yoda to Anakin Skywalker

And another by AT member da white shoe:

"When I was faced with target panic, I realized that I was going to have to change my thinking. I had always felt that I needed to "shoot the bow." Instead, I came to the conclusion that I needed to let the bow shoot itself!"

The best money I've spent in archery has been spent on coaching. You are right to consider working with someone to refine your shot. There are a lot of good archers in Wisconsin. Check with the Wisconsin Archery Association. They may be able to suggest someone.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I would ask my wife "what kind of bow do you shoot?"

Her reply "I don't shoot a bow, I aim a Hoyt. "


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont have target panic - well only because I shoot a hinge. 

Im a puncher from way back if I go with a trigger.

Anyways what I find myself doing is going back and forth from the pin to the target. When I begin this, I feel tension coming into my body. I suppose it has alot to do with not shooting competively for the past 12 years and trying to do too much.

However I am willing to work with someone to get this straightened up over the winter. I look at it like this, I can keep paying and going to shoots and trying to work on it and take XX amount of time, or I can work with someone and get done right.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

I know of a few coaches in wisconsin that i could possibly contact for you if your interested.

As for your sight picture and settling into the target, on your scope to you have a magnified lense? if so lower the magnification if possible and go with a larger dot. This will make the target steadier.


----------

